
Show HN: Commute List – Share your best commute routes to avoid traffic jams - mixine
https://commutelist.com
======
bbcbasic
Or just take the privacy hit and use Google maps. You'll get up to date
traffic info. Spookily accurate in my experience.

------
kazinator
You avoid traffic jams if you know some good commute routes _and keep them to
yourself_.

